# Program to backup/sync one external drive to another?



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

I have an external hard drive and would like to keep an identical backup of it, and am wondering if there is a program that will automatically sync any file changes, added files, etc.? I hope this is the right place to post, my apologies if it's not.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any program that you are looking for it to do it automatically will require some payment.

I've used these two programs before, but I am not sure if they have automatic backups. I believe its a one click backup instead.

Personal - Macrium Software

Hard Disk Manager Suite – complete system management | PARAGON Software Group - disk partitioning, resize partition


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Synctoy* is totally free: Download SyncToy 2.1 from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## barryherne (Jun 3, 2013)

Acronis True Image can be suitable for you as a fresher. It is easy to install and to use and it can sync your file and backu them up whereever you want to.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Or manually works


----------

